# aire or campsite near to portofino



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

hi all we are at devia marina (raining) and wish 
to visit portofino? we are to big to drive there as i
understand at 7.6mtr we are not allowed. any suggestions
please?


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

There are 2 sites that I know of in Rapallo but whether they are open at this time of year I don't know.

There is a regular bus service into Portofino from Rapallo.

Portofino is definately worth a visit.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Depends how fussy you are about where you park up.

In Rapallo there is a car park right opposite the motorway exit that allows motorhome overnight parking - there were about five vans when we were there last year.

100m down the road for a bus into town and then a short walk to the promenade and the ferry to Portofino.

Brian


----------

